# $300 for an old Lynx II?



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

If the boat it self is in descent shape, go for it! I run a 94 Lynx 1 and it is in great shape. Does it have an inflatable or foam floor? Either work great, but the foam can be difficult to transport. $300 is cheap!


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

It's the inflatable floor

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I think you should pass on this one...what was his contact info again?

Seriously though, it sounds like a pretty good deal to me, even tandem tomcats are tough to find at that price, a lynx is much nicer.You can get another cheetah chair for $60 from aire if you want it. Sounds like the bare spots woukd be easy to patch or ignore? With the bladder system, a few thin spots don't matter as much as they would on other boats.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought a late 90's foam floor I for 350 and I was pretty excited. In really good shape, had to buy a seat and thigh straps for it. I'd jump on it


----------

